# Deer in the headlights? Nope......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Stagg in the House! Just got my 07 Release! can't wait to try it.


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Not a big Bourbon fan, but dose that taste as 
good as it looks?:dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hank said:


> Not a big Bourbon fan, but dose that taste as
> good as it looks?:dr


I'm told it is very good. I've always been a Knob Creek guy, but I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Internetwines.com has it for $188.39 per. Is that about right?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like a mighty potent bottle.. post up when you're on your second glass.. want to see if you can still type !

congrats on the bottle !


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> Looks like a mighty potent bottle.. post up when you're on your second glass.. want to see if you can still type !
> 
> congrats on the bottle !


Ha Ji! I'll see how well I do after one and go from there! :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

zonedar said:


> Internetwines.com has it for $188.39 per. Is that about right?


:hn No way! I would never part with that much cigar money!:r

Here is the link $59.99 + shipping. I don't know what those other guys are selling!

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/georget/george-t-stagg-bourbon-whiskey-2007-release-31045.html


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe they're selling last years release. Thanks for the link!


----------



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

72.4apv my god thats strong the most ive got on a bottle is 40apv why sooooooo much 

and that looks good


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

simon81 said:


> 72.4apv my god thats strong the most ive got on a bottle is 40apv why sooooooo much ...


Because they can?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Might as well just buy Everclear. At that proof you would only taste the first drink anyway and not remember anything after the second one.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

It's at cask strength. Add a bit of branch water and I'm sure that it'll be great!


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

lightweight~


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I prefer the term 'cheap date'...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> Might as well just buy Everclear. At that proof you would only taste the first drink anyway and not remember anything after the second one.


Nah, just add some spring water and it will be just like any 80 proof liquor.

Alcohol is brought down to around 40% ABV by being watered down at the distillery. For cask strength spirits, you are the one who waters it down. Allows the drinker to bring it to their preferred strength.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

zonedar said:


> I prefer the term 'cheap date'...


:tpd::r:al


----------

